# new member



## doghouse reilly

Hi everyone

Just found this site.  Back in the 1990's i was writing regularly, published some short stories and poetry, even won a few contests.  I also wrote three novels. but was told (by editors and agents)the plots were too complicated, i had too many characters, and they were cliche'-ridden.  Looking back, i was trying, like a lot of others, to channel Raymond Chandler.  The private eye is a walking cliche'.

Somewhere around 2002 i lost something, and i've had a 10 year case of writer's block.  I won't bore you with details, lets just say i had personal problems.

Anyway, my interest (and muse) is coming back, and i've got some ideas for a spy thriller.  Also, i've been thinking of re-doing some of my novels.   I've been looking for a site where i can discuss my writing and get my mojo back.

So here i  am.  

doghouse reilly


----------



## candid petunia

Hi there and welcome. It's always nice to hear someone get back on their writing. 
Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Nickie

Hello there, and welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## Gumby

Welcome to the site, doghouse.


----------



## doghouse reilly

thanks, people.  I just checked to see if i could post in a fiction thread and was refused.
Not sure if there is a problem, or i just haven't been totally approved.  If anyone knows, please advise.  I'm patient, just curious.

doghouse reilly


----------



## scott777ab777

WOW 10 year break.
WOW 3 Novels.

Why did you quit sending it out?
Did you try EVERY SINGLE PUBLISHER?
If not you gave up to soon. 

For me writing is hard.
It is like sludging through thick mud.
But I won't give up.  

Now as far as breaks or blocks, 
they usually only last for 1 to 6 months.
Then I'm back to writing again. 

All I am really trying to say is:
NEVER GIVE UP.


----------



## doghouse reilly

to Scott777ab777

I made a lot of mistakes, one of many was giving up too quickly.  I frankly was afraid of my own success.  However, I know this is not the place to revisit my angst.  So I want to look forward, not back.

appreciate the thought, though.

doghouse reilly


----------



## Kayt

Well. I 've just returned to this site after several months , as I had a severe case of writer's block !  I felt I couldn't even write on here . I think,  for all  of us, it's probably a case of " persevere if you want to do it badly enough"
I'm sure you'll get your mojo back!


----------



## egpenny

I think you need a certain number of posts before you can start a thread.  So mosey around and critique some stuff, you'll be able to post a story in no time.  Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------

